# YEA!!!! I got a harness!!!!



## rebecca100 (Jan 22, 2009)

My mil gave me a goat harness. :dance: Now I just have to figure out what to do with it!!! :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's neat!! You'll have to try it out on some goaties and get us some pictures!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cool beans! I had always wanted to use my wether as a cart goat, never did get a harness or cart so I sold him


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats...how neat..... :greengrin:


----------

